# New Arrivals



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Couple of new arrivals to show off.

SS Omega Megasonic, shape takes a bit of getting used too , but its growing on me already..even the other 'alf sort of likes it. ( whats 710 ? )is it the same?



















Put it on the Deltatest, there is some slight variation as with all hummers, but averages out at around 0.2 spd, not bad for a 30+yr old.










Saw another recently that stated the bezel was 18k white gold, i can find no markers on mine to confirm this though. Maybe the information to prove this is contained within the case number.

All it needed was the hands re-aligning, date was changing at 23.20 and not midnight, other than that pretty good.

The IWC Electronic is pretty impressive, and came with its box, lizard or snake skin IWC strap complete with original SS buckle.



















The brushed finish on the caseback is pristine ..looks like its hardly ever been worn.

Just need to give it a service to be on the safe side

Regards Keith


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very interesting Keith. Enjoy them and make sure the dogs out when you work on them.

Yes the other half is a 710.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Love that IWC Keith - never seen one before, great catch.









And... already I've undermined the post I've just made elsewhere about not wanting more watches after a given point... Dammit!









S.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

You won't win Steve.

I have recently sold most of mine to fund other stuff, not 3 days went by before i purchased something else.

Ae well as these two, i have just recieved an GP Eterna Sonic in the post, and 2 LCD's are on their way.

I have 9 empty slots in my box to fill, oh and about room for 8 underneath...doh!!

We will never escape, ......now if only i had 8 arms.

Keith


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Excellent buys Keith well done mate. I'm loving that Megasonic but then you know me and my sad addiction to all things Omega.

The IWC looks to be in excellent condition. I like the contrast beween the brushed front and the polished sides, very nice.

On the subject of stopping I swore to the missus that when I filled my box of 10 I would stop! Another much bigger box and one case later and I'm still going, there's no going back once you start.

In fact I've got something waiting for me when I get home and I had a delivery from Australia 2 days ago







. There's no hope for me!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Ummm. wonder what that could be Gary.









Afraid the bracelet for it is staying put for now. I picked up the faulty one, also from OZ.

Top half of the screen is working, so betting that the bottom contacts are worn or dirty.

Will keep you posted, if it all goes pearshaped..then the bracelets all yours!

Keith


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Keith

Lovely pair there. I especially like the Constellation. There's definately something about these Omega hummers - the styling is just so good IMO.









I blame Jon and Gary for getting me into them.









Rich


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Ummm. wonder what that could be Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realise I'm going to be cruising past your gaff with an air horn trying to set your dogs off now Keith 







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Rich.

Strange thing the Megasonic, brilliant peice of design...but it makes a horrible noise, not nice like the f300's etc...all high pitched and tinny.

Mind you its good for hiding in the bedroom on a nice resonant surface to annoy the 710 (right context?)

Keith

PS ...For Gary.

B**stard!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Who me?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I love the IWC Keith,

very cool and with all the bits too. The megasonic is certainly an odd shape, they were all either odd or dull, but the micromotor makes up for all that , too cool.

If anyone has a spare coil and a service manual for a megasonic I would be most interested, I've finally got hold of one with a micromotor but the coil is OC.

Andy


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Andy.

I have the a Megasonic service manual, it will need scanning/copying though, and i am away in Colorado for a couple of weeks from Friday.

But if you can wait, i will sort you out a copy.

Not sure how much use it will be though, as with most of the Omega electronic movemnts of that era, its all about replacement and not repair.

Does however tell you how to strip the movement in the correct order to save you stuffing up the micromotor,

As for a coil, can't help i am afraid. Its an obselete part, meaning send to Omega only, and as its on their speciality list...Â£Â£Â£Â£ouch!

Regards _7 jewel _Keith


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Andy.

I have the a Megasonic service manual, it will need scanning/copying though, and i am away in Colorado for a couple of weeks from Friday.

But if you can wait, i will sort you out a copy.

Not sure how much use it will be though, as with most of the Omega electronic movemnts of that era, its all about replacement and not repair.

Does however tell you how to strip the movement in the correct order to save you stuffing up the micromotor,

As for a coil, can't help i am afraid. Its an obselete part, meaning send to Omega only, and as its on their speciality list...Â£Â£Â£Â£ouch!

Regards _7 jewel _Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Good catches Keith! I looked at both but discretion being the better part of valour I left them alone and was pleased you picked them up. well done mate!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PS my Megasonic is on its way to Bienne... if they quote (they often wont fix some things now) then i'll fill people in on the damage... mine runs of course, but needs a total clean and tidy.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Keith

Only just seen these they are beautiful and would look lovely in my growing hummer collection.

I'm a cheeky old bar steward aren't I.

Jokes aside, you have two great watches there, wear and enjoy/


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Love that Megasonic, I think I am becoming quickly addicted to early quartz Omegas, in the past month I have obtained 2 x megaquartz f2.4 and l aready have a TC2, love the shape of the megasonic! I was born in the wong decade, I should have been 30 in the 1970's!

Tom


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

Love the Meagsonic...

Keith, I understand you are the chap to talk to about possible servicing of Omega electical models. How, as a new person to this site, should I contact you. I have a few older watches that need a bit of TLC.

THanks

Richard


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Richard.

You can reach me at [email protected]

Regards Keith


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

Keith

You have mail.

Many thanks

Richard


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Good luck with the f300 Richard. Im sure Keith will sort it, hes alright really


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

JonW said:


> Good luck with the f300 Richard. Im sure Keith will sort it, hes alright really


Thanks Jon.

Feel like i should be paying commission!









Anyhow, i am no longer doing these watches due to recent problems with forum members, sending me their lovely watches and expecting me to send them back..its not fair!









I shall be instead only working on Chinesemade poundshop quartz's from now on.









Keith

Ps..whoops overdosed on yellow faced things


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hee hee, no worries Keith. As you know Im a fan of the electronics and quartz's and want the world to enjoy em









you mean you will be fixing Alphas?


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

Great to chat with you Keith...you will be getting a red cross parcel sometime soon...TLC required for contents...!

Must say this website is an excellent resource for newbie collectors....

Is there an Omega WatchCollectors Club? Maybe we should start one...there seems to be a huge amount of interest in them. Or does the same apply to Rolex, Jaeger, TAG collectors etc too. Is there any one type of collector that is more obessive than others or are we all nuts?

Richard


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

forgot to ask...why are wives/other halves called 710s on here.

Is that a particularly troublesome and tempramental watch movement that needs lots of expensive attention on a regular basis?

If so, then spot-on IMHO.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

2 answers:

Were all nuts...









OIL.... an old joke rehashed for the forum...


----------

